# rear airlift slam xl CRACKED upon installation - air leak issue (mkv)



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

how's it going all? i have been dealing with an extremely frustrating problem over the past few days trying to solve an air leak issue on the rear airlift slam xl bags for my mkv gti. i knew the air was leaking right by the fitting in the bag by using soapy water. i actually sent out for another bag since i thought i may have stripped the threads on the original bag attempting to solve the leak. i used teflon tape, pipe dope, threading the fitting in from barely anything to torqueing it down pretty significantly - basically anything i could think of as to why the bag continued to leak.

BOTH of the bags, the original and the replacement, upon close and aggrivating inspection, have cracked and don't even come close to making a tight seal. i'm talking -25psi within 2 seconds. never have i ever experienced this level of leaking on any air fittings i have ever installed. 

i am releaved to have found the air leaking issue










bags were sent from bagriders. seems like they recieved a shipment with out of spec air springs from airlift.

any questions, comments, and resolutions to this issue are more than welcome!

-doug


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

you obviously overtightened them. a normal pipe thread fitting will only thread in about half way into the fitting before becoming snug.

your fitting is almost all the way down. forcing the fitting in to far will split even a metal fitting.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

as i tried explaining above, this was my final attempt to make these fittings seal. i attempted teflon tape, 2 wraps (correctly applied), barely past hand tight, didn't seal... teflon tape, 3 wraps, barely past hand tight, didn't seal... i also tried ptfe paste/pipe dope at loose/medium/tight torque, no seal... threading the fitting down as low as seen in the picture was my last and final attempt at getting a good seal.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

never did this bag leak slower than over 25 psi in under 2 seconds - that is NOT an air fitting leak

please, don't disregard this issue based on how far the fitting is in that picture, that was my final attempt... i put this fitting on the new bag with recent experience of coming close to stripping the original bag, that should be enough to understand how loose i first attempted to thread these fittings into the bag.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

still that large of a leak seems pretty big to come out of the threads. I feel like for it to leak that much it would be hissing and blowing so fast that it wouldn't even make bubbles!


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

the funny thing is i was working by myself filling the bag in the car and could barely run back fast enough to catch the scene. i caught the bubbles prob when the pressure was around 5-10psi :facepalm:

i am confident i wrapped these fittings correctly and correctly tightened them. i have never installed a fitting that has leaked more than a few pounds over the course of a few days.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

I usually go 3 layers of regular Teflon. Never had a leak. The fitting is def overtightened. Unfortunately it happens. Try loctite maybe? More room for error


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

prolly just didnt push the air line all the way into the fitting lol no offense. just saying it happens. and i agree with ryan. looks like your over tightening. i do like the poster above and do about 3 or 4 wraps of teflon and thats it. just snug and you should be good.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

also what valves do you have? with asco valves, they will leak if they are installed backwards


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

paddle valves

i forgot to mention the rear passenger airlift bag i did before is holding pressure 100%, same exact technique inserting fittings...

to be honest, im done with these things... the quality of this airspring is lacking imo. its not airlift as a company, it's just these bags inparticular that i feel are quite low in quality. i seriously can't afford to buy another one these things and crack the ****ing bag after inserting the fitting a measly two threads down - that is PATHETIC! 

i love the front airlift struts and i'll definetly keep them on, but i'm through with their current rear setup

considering i ****en hacked the **** out of my car already, i am going to give RE-5's a chance while using the airlift bracket... everything seems to check out in terms of placement... any thoughts on this would be awesome

sorry for my ranting and raving, **** is giving me anxiety :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2008)

Please give our customer service dept a call today and we can get some replacements sent out and figure out exactly what's happening with the bag. First glance though I would have to agree with Ryan and Sean that it appears to be over-tightening of the fitting. 

800-248-0892 ext 1

Thanks

Corey


----------



## limet (Jan 8, 2009)

Font even use Teflon, use the loctight 565 although it's a little late now. But idk my airlift manual said only 2 wrench twists after hand tight. You last resort should've been to take it out and inspect more, not shove that **** in there farther lol


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

airlift actually notes tightening the fitting as a solution to air leaks in their FAQ section... airlift also suggests the use of teflon tape in their instructions as well.

talked to bagriders today and i'm not the only one this happened to. seems like they recieved an entire shipment that was out of spec from airlift.

bags are being sent back to bagriders to forward over to airlift, replacement bags are on their way at no extra charge


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

lol... i see your air ride future as gloomy. not to toot our own horns here, but you are taking advice from guys who have been hands on in the air world for well over 3-4yrs a pc. i myself have just finished my 30th setup. most of those mk4s with the airlift rear bags. i have never ever had a problem with any of them and all but one are still driving on them. you dont really have to respond or even care at this point, but the airlift rear bags are fantastic. im sure if pieces werent plastic and maybe another compound they would be stronger, but if you just install correctly in the first place, you would never had a problem. like you said it may have been a bag issue from factory, but to say that the quality is lacking and that you would challenge their safety claims is just stupid and ignorant. at least admit you may have been at fault here. you are the same guy who told us all you could fit certain bags in the rear of another vehicle before too right? that didnt end up so well either. not tryin to knock you or sound like a dick, i just find it kind of annoying youre bashing on a company that has been around since 1949 making these products for this specific purpose. i hope the new bags work out for you, i really do. its a learning experience for sure the first time around. :thumbup:


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

dude, i've done like 30 installs, take my advice...

maybe i should have run everything by you before i started threading the fittings. get over yourself man, if you have any manufacturing experience at all, you would understand how often parts come in out of spec. is it concievable to think something may be wrong with the air spring itself? never do i blame an assembler as an engineer when diagnosing an issue with a product. 

**** vortex, jesus christ... i come on here for thoughtful input based on experience, not advice from superfans...

i appreciate the accepted "you tightened the fitting down too much" advice, but i am certain the problem lies deeper in this specific setup.

lost cause this thread became...


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

alright boys...everyone just simmer down a bit...my 2 cents:

firestone rears and kevin at AAC


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

lawlz. im always here to help :thumbup:


----------



## krookymonster (Mar 15, 2010)

Bringing this one back...I'm running airlifts in the rear. Don't over tighten and you wont have a problem, looks like you destroyed those bags yourself. Your lucky to have gotten **** under warranty from airlift.


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)

krookymonster said:


> Bringing this one back...I'm running airlifts in the rear. Don't over tighten and you wont have a problem, looks like you destroyed those bags yourself. Your lucky to have gotten **** under warranty from airlift.


 dont over tighten it and doesn't it say the amount of torque you use on the packaging


----------

